# Noctua NH-D15 oder doch nicht?



## xMantisx (23. März 2017)

Morgen, ich möchte mir die Noctua NH-D 15 zulegen für die i7 7700k CPU wollte  aber mal wissen ob ich tatsächlich mir so einen Kühler für 90€ kaufen soll. 
Könnt ihr mir diesen Kühler mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen? wenn ich auf Amazon & co. gucke wird dieser Kühler zumindest sehr,sehr gut bewertet & gelobt.
Mein Verwendungszweck
Overclocking werde ich  vermutlich nicht in Angriff nehmen trotzdem sollte die CPU bei hoher Last bei Spiele spielen zbm. gut gekühlt werden
Damit für die CPU viele Jahre zum Leben gewährleistet ist.  

Außerdem sollte ich dann für den Kühler die mitgelieferten WLP Auftragen oder eine andere (effizientere) kaufen?


----------



## Amon (23. März 2017)

Also der Noctua ist ein super Kühler, auch der Dark Rock ist sehr gut aber die Montage ist doch etwas fummelig. Du kannst aber auch einen Thermalright HR02 Macho nehmen, der ist günstig und reicht selbst für OC.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## buggs001 (23. März 2017)

Hallo.

Wenn Du die CPU nicht übertakten möchtest dann ist ein D15 sowas von übertrieben.
Hierfür reicht schon ein kleinerer Kühler um diese gut und leise zu kühlen, wie der z.B.
be quiet! Pure Rock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Wenn Du später eventuell mal übertakten möchtest empfehle ich dir diesen hier.
Scythe Mugen 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Scythe Mugen 5 im Test: Mehr Kuhlleistung und mehr Platz fur RAM - ComputerBase
Ich verwende den Vorgänger = Mugen 4 auf meinem 6700K.
Der läuft derzeit übertaktet auf 4,5GHz und kommt selten über 65°C.
Der Mugen 5 wurde weiter verbessert und kühlt sogar noch ein paar Grade besser als sein Vorgänger.

WLP habe ich diese verwendet:
Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Review Cooler Master MasterGel Maker: Die beste Warmeleitpaste auf dem Markt? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## redhatch-jdm (23. März 2017)

@xMantisx

hast PN


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. März 2017)

Der EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre auch einen Blick wert


----------



## xMantisx (23. März 2017)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich die Mugen 5 taugt die was?
Und hat man bei der Noctua DH 15 auch das selbe Problem wie beim Alpenföhn Olymp?
Das man nicht an den PCle Slot rannkommt mit die Finger also an die Slot Raste zum GPU rausnehmen sobald man den Kühler eingebaut hat 
Oder hat man bei der Noctua solche Schwierigkeiten nicht?


----------



## BosnaMaster (23. März 2017)

Ne also beim Alpenföhn hast du das Problem nicht, eher die Graka ist das Problem. Weil der Slot so klein ist, und die Graka sehr lang und breit. Jedenfalls meine. 

Der Alpenföhn Olymp stört da nicht, jedenfalls bei mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. März 2017)

xMantisx schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich die Mugen 5 taugt die was?
> Und hat man bei der Noctua DH 15 auch das selbe Problem wie beim Alpenföhn Olymp?
> Das man nicht an den PCle Slot rannkommt mit die Finger also an die Slot Raste zum GPU rausnehmen sobald man den Kühler eingebaut hat
> Oder hat man bei der Noctua solche Schwierigkeiten nicht?



Ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Mugen gemacht. Das fing schon damit an, dass ich mich bei der Montage an den scharfkantigen Kühllamellen geschnitten habe. 
Der Name "Scythe" (Sense) ist hier definitiv Programm. Die Lüfter haben gerattert und ließen sich nur über eine dämliche PCI-Slotblende regeln, die eine PWM-Regelung unmöglich machte - trotz Anschluss!

Von EKL Alpenföhn kann ich dagegen nur positives berichten. Mein K2, der den Mugen ablöste, ist um Welten besser. Verarbeitung, Lüfterqualität, Kühlleistung, Preis - hier stimmt einfach alles.
Der legitime Nachfolger Olymp übertrifft den K2 nochmal in allen Belangen. Für den Preis (55€) auf jeden Fall der beste Deal. Beachte aber die Höhe von 165mm, das passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse.
Noctua hat zwar die mit Abstand besten Lüfter verbaut, aber die kosten auch dementsprechend viel. 

Du musst wissen ob es dir das wert ist, mit dem Olymp machst du auf alle Fälle nichts falsch. Den Mugen kann ich wie gesagt nicht empfehlen.

Ich hatte beim K2 (der noch größer ist als der Olymp) nie Probleme an meine Grafikkarte zu kommen. 
Ich denke eher das hängt mit deinem Mainboard-Layout zusammen. Hast du ein µATX board?

Als WLP bestellst du dir eine Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dazu.


----------



## xMantisx (23. März 2017)

Ich hab nen normalen z270 ATX Board.
Und ne Grafikkarte die 280mm lang ist da komme ich einfach nicht an den bügel ran das die Graka festhält und jedesmal den CPU Kühler abzuschrauben nur um die GPU zu wechseln oder generell rauszunehmen finde ich nicht so gut.


----------



## Phaneroptera (23. März 2017)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst müsste es ja auch nicht unbedingt die k-Version sein, welche doch sehr warm wird, egal wie sehr man kühlt. Auf jeden Fall können beide Versionen auch mit einem NH-D15s gezähmt werden. 1 Lüfter weniger -> weniger "Lärm", mehr Platz. Und der Doppelturm sieht überraschenderweise sehr viel besser aus, wenn kein Lüfter vorne dran steckt.

Cryorig macht auch gute Doppeltürme, aber die Lüfter taugen nicht so viel.

Olymp ist anfällig für Störgeräusche. Würde ich nicht nehmen.

edit: die WLP ist gut, suche mal nach "WLP Roundup", da wirst du sehen, dass sie zu den Top-Pasten zählt.


----------



## BosnaMaster (23. März 2017)

xMantisx schrieb:


> Ich hab nen normalen z270 ATX Board.
> Und ne Grafikkarte die 280mm lang ist da komme ich einfach nicht an den bügel ran das die Graka festhält und jedesmal den CPU Kühler abzuschrauben nur um die GPU zu wechseln oder generell rauszunehmen finde ich nicht so gut.


Auch nicht mit einem Plastik Gegenstand? 

Der Alpenföhn ist schon ein richtiger Brocken, siehe Photo von mir...

Dazu eben Grafikkarte, viel Platz gibt es nicht. 

Ich habe zum Beispiel zum Gehäuse 3 Silent Wings 3 gekauft. Kurze Zeit später  wollte ich die restlichen zwei Standard Lüfter von Gehäuse durch Silent Wings 3 ersetzen. Der Kühler musste raus, da er mir viele Lüfter Stecker überdeckt hat. 

Auch bei den RAM und den 140er Lüftern sieht es sehr eng aus. Ersten Slot kannst du bein Mainboard vergessen. Ich habe die 3000er von Corsair, die passen noch knapp darunter.  Klar die Lüfter könnten etwas höher gesetzt werden. 

Es ist eben schon ein Brocken, ist aber der Noctua NH D15 auch. 

Wenn ich noch einmal wählen konnte, würde ich wahrscheinlich auf eine kompakt Wasserkülung setzen. Da hat man Platz ohne Ende, kosten aber auch etwas mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tech (23. März 2017)

Ich würde den Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT dem Mugen 5 vorziehen. Den Aufpreis ist er meiner Meinung nach wert.


----------



## xMantisx (28. März 2017)

Muss ich bei den NH-D 15 Lüftern von Noctua eigentlich aufpassen in welche Richtung sie blasen bzw. ventilieren oder kann ich da machen wie ich möchte?


----------



## BosnaMaster (28. März 2017)

xMantisx schrieb:


> Muss ich bei den NH-D 15 Lüftern von Noctua eigentlich aufpassen in welche Richtung sie blasen bzw. ventilieren oder kann ich da machen wie ich möchte?


Jo natürlich, am besten nach hinten und der hintere Gehäuselüfter zieht dann die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse....

Auf allen Lüftern gibt es meistens einen Pfeil, damit du siehst in welche Richtung  die Luft geht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xMantisx (28. März 2017)

Ja diesen Pfeil meine ich ist es notwendig das man das berücksichtigt?
Weil das der Kühler so steht das er die Luft zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter weiterleitet so montiere ich sowieso den Kühler.


----------



## BosnaMaster (28. März 2017)

xMantisx schrieb:


> Ja diesen Pfeil meine ich ist es notwendig das man das berücksichtigt?
> Weil das der Kühler so steht das er die Luft zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter weiterleitet so montiere ich sowieso den Kühler.


Ja natürlich sonst bläst du ja die Luft nicht nach hinten zum Gehäuselüfter, sondern ins Gehäuse rein... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JustBrainless (2. April 2017)

Meister Noctua geht immer  #Fanboy


----------



## pedi (2. April 2017)

stimmt. kann ich vorbehaltlos zustimmen.


----------

